# Gamer Moving to Ft. Worth area



## Shadow Dweller (Jan 16, 2008)

Coming up from San Antonio to Ft Worth area(Keller, Bluemound, Saginaw area).  Only been playing for a short time(Aug-present), but know the rules pretty good, and enjoy the RP part of the RPG.


----------



## bento (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome to the neighborhood!  If you're looking for a group, here's a couple of ideas:

* Fort Worth Gamer's Meet-Up takes place the second Saturday of the month. Here's a link for more details- http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FtWorthDnD/
* Pen and Paper Games has a player registry and there's several people from the DFW area that are signed up.  http://www.penandpapergames.com/

My current group is full up, but you never can tell.  Many of my players attend the FWGamers group, including me.  Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## Shadow Dweller (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info!  When I was in Ft. Worth last(6 years ago) I didn't play D&D, Just Magic the Gathering.  Granted, same shop for both addictions, but entirely different communities.


----------

